# CAR - Carsales.com



## SuperGlue (6 December 2009)

Recently listed company, already added to S&P 200 index this week.

Overhead will be low, just like an other internet base companies. My 2 bob worth of thought.


----------



## SuperGlue (25 February 2010)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*

It is just amazing CRZ made a madien profit of $19m an increase of nearly 50% with a maiden dividend of  5.5cents and the SP is still falling..........................


----------



## Timmy (25 February 2010)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*

SuperGlue, check out this recent article, its not too bad a discussion on what you are maybe seeing happening in CRZ:

Buy the Rumour, Sell the fact.


----------



## SuperGlue (25 February 2010)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*



Timmy said:


> SuperGlue, check out this recent article, its not too bad a discussion on what you are maybe seeing happening in CRZ:
> 
> Buy the Rumour, Sell the fact.




Thanks Timmy for the article

For crying out loud today, it paid off. CRZ went up......

Lets see:

"Tatts Group Ltd's first half net profit inched higher as gaming and lotteries grew and the lotteries, poker machines and wagering firm expects a better second half."

"expects a better second half." Does this come under rumour or fact, have to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## robusta (7 March 2011)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*

Have wanted a piece of CRZ for a while now. Nine have sold their holding overnight. Still not cheap enough for me to buy in - maybe one day. 
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ney-after-nine-entertainment-sells-stake.html


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 March 2011)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*



robusta said:


> Have wanted a piece of CRZ for a while now. Nine have sold their holding overnight. Still not cheap enough for me to buy in - maybe one day.
> http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-...ney-after-nine-entertainment-sells-stake.html




Never too expensive to buy, and never too cheap to sell.

Applies to all shares.

gg


----------



## robusta (7 March 2011)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Never too expensive to buy, and never too cheap to sell.
> 
> Applies to all shares.
> 
> gg




What!!!!!

Never too expensive to buy?????

So buying right before the GFC was not too expensive?

Never too cheap to sell?????

Selling at the bottom of the market is not selling to cheap?

Sorry gg that is one of the dumbest things I have heard from my point of view.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (7 March 2011)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*



robusta said:


> What!!!!!
> 
> Never too expensive to buy?????
> 
> ...




Think about it mate.

From Oscar Wilde



> “What is a cynic? A man who knows the price of everything and the value of nothing.”




gg


----------



## GumbyLearner (7 March 2011)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Think about it mate.
> 
> From Oscar Wilde
> 
> ...




Good point mate. 

Here's a thread 

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=13900

and here's a chart




Bloody amateurs


----------



## robusta (8 March 2011)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*



Garpal Gumnut said:


> Think about it mate.
> 
> From Oscar Wilde
> 
> ...




Fair point I just thought about your comment from my perspective. From a technical perspective I can see how it could be logical to you.


----------



## Toothpic44 (31 May 2011)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*

I encountered an interesting blog post that spoke very positively about Carsales. Here it is: https://austocks.wordpress.com/2011/05/23/carsales-com-crz/


----------



## Faramir (16 September 2014)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*

No posting since 2011. I always wanted an internet stock. SEK and CRZ were on my watchlist since Day 1. I felt dumb when I missed a buying opportunity back in April after a minor dip.

Well CRZ is dipping again. I see so many Carsales.com signs on cars. Even this report cannot persuade me that things are no longer rosy for carsales.com.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jlim/20...t-strategy-to-overtake-carsales-in-australia/

I think carsales.com is way better than carsguide.

So today I brought 196 shares @ $10.18. Maybe I should have waited until tomorrow or the next day. I wish I brought CRZ at least two years ago. The fundamentals have been widely discussed in the media. I believe CRZ will be a Blue Chip.

Year to date, CRZ has not fallen under $10. Finally I have CRZ. Now it is time to wait.


----------



## galumay (17 September 2014)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*



Faramir said:


> No posting since 2011. I always wanted an internet stock. SEK and CRZ were on my watchlist since Day 1. I felt dumb when I missed a buying opportunity back in April after a minor dip.




I also looked at these companies, I find it hard to discover value here, they seem well priced for the likely future growth in earnings to me. CRZ i get an IV of under $10 even with generous earning growth and competitive advantage is a pretty nebulous thing with online sales. I also dont like the way their debt has increased.

Good luck with your latest aquisition, hopefully your analysis is correct and there is more legs in CRZ yet!


----------



## notting (18 February 2015)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*

Doing what it did last reporting season on 13 Aug.  What it did after that is what I'm looken at.


----------



## piggybank (18 February 2015)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*

A friend of mine told me today that The Motley Fool had informed its membership that this car was going to be their stock to watch in 2015. I don't know what their record is like bt it will be interesting to see if it does?


----------



## robusta (18 February 2015)

*Re: CRZ - Carsales.com*



piggybank said:


> A friend of mine told me today that The Motley Fool had informed its membership that this car was going to be their stock to watch in 2015. I don't know what their record is like bt it will be interesting to see if it does?




I often look at the fools free website CRZ this year, MTU a couple of years ago worked out well for long term holders. I can't remember what they had for 2014

found it in my junk EMAILS CLH top dividend stock for 2014


----------



## System (25 February 2015)

On February 25th, 2015, Carsales.com Limited changed its ASX code from CRZ to CAR.


----------



## Faramir (5 January 2016)

On Wednesday 30 Dec 2015, I sold my 196 shares @ $11.75 plus $14.95 brokerage. I brought at $10.18 on 16 Sept 2014 plus $14.95 brokerage. I brought CAR due to FOMO back then. I thought I missed out on owing an Internet stock. During most of my ownership time, CAR hovered below my purchase price.

Maybe it was a mistake to sell. I felt its debt is too high. I am too uneducated to work out whether or not CAR can service its debt. The overseas acquisitions were a bit too ambitious in my opinion. Last year, I just did not want to own CAR when I felt FOMO of other stocks that I was monitoring.

There were some good buying opportunities for me last year in other stocks but I didn't have the funds. So I sold CAR and received the money today. Hopefully I am ready for my next purchase - whenever that might be???

Feel relieved that my first share sale is a profit of ~ 15%. Yes I know the actual profit dollar value is embarrassing small. At least I collected 3 small dividends.

Maybe CAR is a fantastic company I did a silly thing selling. I just regret buying CAR at my FOMO price. I might buy CAR again if its share price falls due to some 'stupid' and not proper reason but CAR will be compared to other stocks that I have my eye on. I want exposure to Internet stocks again. Now I have gone from owning 11 stocks back to 10 stocks.


----------



## Kryzz (18 November 2016)

CAR hovering around some long term support with with a high close on the weekly chart. Div yield approx 4% at the $10 mark also. Might not be a bad support play, longer term.


----------



## kid hustlr (5 June 2018)

Not a one opportunity by any means but there may be some momentum building in this mkt darling.

I like it when there are clear resistance bars as I always feel if we pop above then the air is clean


----------



## peter2 (5 June 2018)

At (1) price didn't go higher but fell with the market.
At (2) price didn't go higher but fell with the market.

Now (3) the market is drifting down, but CAR is going sideways. A bit of bullish relative strength hey?


----------



## peter2 (25 May 2020)

Almost two years since the last post on CAR. I think that this company may be worth monitoring as an eye on the post COVID recovery. In NSW people are being urged to drive rather than crowd public transport. Some may think twice about squeezing next to others in public transport with out persuasion.


----------



## Skate (25 May 2020)

peter2 said:


> Almost two years since the last post on CAR. I think that this company may be worth monitoring as an eye on the post COVID recovery. In NSW people are being urged to drive rather than crowd public transport. Some may think twice about squeezing next to others in public transport with out persuasion.




@peter2, nice summation & it's apparent the chart confirm your view. It's also refreshing when you post snappy reviews of companies worthy of a second look.






Skate.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (15 July 2022)

peter2 said:


> Almost two years since the last post on CAR. I think that this company may be worth monitoring as an eye on the post COVID recovery..




And another two years (and a bit). In fact, type in CAR and even with Search Title Only, it didn't come up until the second page. That's the challenge with an ASX code that is a word. HAS, BUY, there are a few. Worst one, doubly so with the filters on the 'net, was S E X. So wrong.

That aside, *car prices *are crazy. Second hand vehicles, for some models, are trading for the price of new ones, if those are even available. Covid certainly saw a recovery to the CAR price; the initial drop below $10 with a climb to $26 in late 2021. Apart from the 2020 blip, earnings have grown and there has been a steadily increasing dividend for the last 10 years.

carsales to acquire remaining 51% of Trader Interactive, a leading US digital marketplace business, and launch a AUD$1.207bn equity raising .

A strategic acquisition, Trader Interactive is an integrated platform of branded marketplaces in the US, providing digital marketing solutions and services across commercial truck, RV, powersports, and equipment industries. (collectively, termed _non-automotive_), so it's not really just a online automotive, motorcycle and marine classifieds business any more.

Funding is through a 1 for 4.16_ pro-rata _entitlement offer at at AUD$17.75 per share  , and upsizing a debt facility. 






 Earnings per share ............  ................................  .................................. ...... Return on Equity ............. .........


----------



## fanger (16 July 2022)

I got in on the capital rising I've been in since the mid 9's


----------

